# What chords are these?



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

http://fernandesguitars.com/sustainer/susvideodemos/susvideo_3.html

I'd really love to play this, it sounds so beautiful! Plus i have the same guitar as him so it'd be lols  

Thanks to anybody that can help


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

While to me it sounds like just free jamming with some bar chords, it also put in mind this song:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frAIGCpWVXA]frAIGCpWVXA[/youtube]

or with steel guitar

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL-3bHV8A08]qL-3bHV8A08[/youtube]


----------



## chase (Sep 29, 2008)

To me it looks something like :

Emaj7 / Am7 / Gm7 / C7


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Fmaj7 Dm7 Gm C7 but he's tuned in Eb


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Thank you!  :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## chase (Sep 29, 2008)

sysexguy said:


> Fmaj7 Dm7 Gm C7 but he's tuned in Eb


You are right, except im pretty sure that is a Gm7, not Gm


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Quite frankly, the chords could be fingered more cleanly especially since the demo was supposed to showcase "sustain".

Bluezombie, you really should grab some charts of songs in basic diatonic harmony, once you are comfortable, all these progressions will come to you instantly and you can open your ears for harder substitutions and modulations.

for example in the key of C:

Cmaj7 Dm7 Em7 Fmaj7 G7 Am7 Bm7b5 

or in this case, key of F: Fmaj7 Gm7 Am7 Bbmaj7 C7 Dm7 Em7 etc. 

A good starter would be Christopher Cross "Run Like the Wind" but there are many choices...have fun

Andy


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

sysexguy said:


> Fmaj7 Dm7 Gm C7 but he's tuned in Eb


ya i think that too


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like I-VI-II-V.


----------

